# Kde-i18n-de-3.0.3 lässt sich nicht emergen

## Udo

Was ist los mit der Deutschen KDE Anpassung?

Versuche schon seit Tagen besagtes Paket zu emergen,aber es scheint ein Problem mit dem ftp Ordner zu sein.

Alles andere von KDE 3.0.3 lässt sich emergen.

Weiss jemand was da los ist?

----------

## pom

das frage ich mich auch.

Ist auch das Paket welches ich 10mal pro Tag zu emergen versuche.  :Wink: 

Morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag.

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

einfacher Trick: holt euch die Sourcen direkt von ftp.kde.org und kopiert sie euch ins /usr/portage/distfiles und schon klapt das mit dem emergen.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## Udo

Ja Danke,wenn es manchmal so einfach ist,sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht*gg

Erklärt leider nicht,warum es beim emergen nicht klappt.

Gruß Udo

----------

## Altanos

Ein Freund hat mir gesagt dass der Server auf dem das Packet liegt zur Zeit anscheinend überlastet ist. Vieleicht liegts ja daran.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## Malawi

Ich hab mir behelfsweise für mein gentoo1.4 kde-i18n-de-3.0.2 emerged. Das funktioniert ohne Probleme, und wenns verfügbar ist kann man ja immer noch updaten.

mfG

----------

## CHerzog

 *Altanos wrote:*   

> Ein Freund hat mir gesagt dass der Server auf dem das Packet liegt zur Zeit anscheinend überlastet ist. Vieleicht liegts ja daran.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Altanos

 

Der Pfad zu den Dateien ist falsch. Entweder ebuild anpassen  oder -einfacher - einfach die Datei vom Server in /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren.

Christian

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Udo wrote:*   

> Erklärt leider nicht,warum es beim emergen nicht klappt.
> 
> 

 

Es gab Probleme hatte ich auch ein paar Tage, aber das einmergen der deutschen Sprachumgebung geht seit Freitag/Samstag. Hab ich auch auf die Mailingliste geschrieben. Und wurde von anderen bestätigt.

Vielleicht doch ein Grund die Mailingliste zu lesen  :Smile: 

----------

## Udo

Versuch macht klug:-)

Ich habe bis ich meine Mail schrieb, emerge rsync und emerge --update world ausgeführt und bekahm bei dem Kde Paket einen Fehler.

Andere hatten bis dahin Erfolgsmeldungen gepostet,die bei mir nicht eintraten.

Erst nach manueller Kopie, in oben genanten usr Verzeichnis, ging es zu kompilieren.

Davor lies es sich mit emerge nicht saugen!

Es dort hinein zu kopieren war auch einfacher,als mich mit irgendwelchen Skripten auseinanderzusetzen.

Gruß Udo

----------

